# Alternative zu Magix Music Maker



## CeresPK (13. Juli 2008)

Ja wie eben schon im Titel beschrieben suche ich eine Software die diesem Programm möglichst in nichts nachsteht aber nix kostet!
Das Programm wäre für einen Kumpel daher weiß ich nicht genau was er daraus für Features benötigt.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## aurionkratos (18. Juli 2008)

Kostenlos wirst du da nicht wirklich fündig...


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

tja, da muste dir ne ältere version holen, oder demo zocken^^
zeitbegrenzung ist so ein ding für sich^^
lg heart


----------



## Fransen (7. August 2008)

Mir fällt da gerade nur Sony Acid ein, ein sehr professionelles Programm
-->> Dementsprechend ist leider auch der Preis
-->> Aber es gibt eine Demo Version,ich hab nur leider keine Ahnung in wie weit diese in den Funktionen beschnitten ist oder ob diese zeitlich begrenzt ist (Klick)


Greeze
Fransen


----------

